

The American Conservative publishes Sibel Edmonds' story of corruption at Washington's highest levels - andreyf
http://www.amconmag.com/2008/2008_01_28/article1.html

======
andreyf
To pre-empt to those who will cry "politics!" at this - I claim it's an
interesting look at how our government runs international relations. It's
fascinating to study and understand for hackers because although seemingly
simple in rhetoric, in reality, international relations it is a very complex
system, and hence interesting to hackers.

~~~
pchristensen
+1 for great explanation

+1 for a quality article (non-election politics sure taste better nowadays)

